# 1995 E/m 99203



## louettayg (Jun 11, 2008)

How many bullet points are needed to bill 99203 in accordance to the 1995 guidelines.  (The physical exam)


----------



## Jagadish (Jun 13, 2008)

Please review the following source:

http://www.empiremedicare.com/cbtcou...m Levels.pdf

Detailed. An extended examination of affected body area(s) and other
symptomatic or related organ system(s) (up to 7, at least two items per system).

According to this, it is a detailed examination if at least 2 items are documented for 2 to 7  systems.


----------

